# Detroit area in April?



## Alex_B (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone up for a meetup in or near Detroit in the first week of April?


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 13, 2008)

Come to Toronto instead!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 13, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Come to Toronto instead!



Ii is quite a drive up there, you know!


----------



## Kazoo (Mar 13, 2008)

There are several breweries along the way to Toronto (helps if you can get someone to be DD). 

Or there's always London.... halfway between the two, and it's full of Canadians lol.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 14, 2008)

How many miles would London ON be from Detroit?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, I would definitely want to meet you again, but unfortunately, Detroit is a "bit" out of the way for me, I don't pass by there every day ... and April's not a good time, either, what with two birthdays to come, and a tiny little TPF-Germany-Meet-Up to be prepared in May ....................


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, I do not really know my exact schedule in Detroit yet, and not sure when I will have free time. But I guess I will be a bit flexible.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 14, 2008)

London is about a 2 hour drive from the border crossing at Detroit. You will have to factor in time to cross the border, and the time to get from where you're staying in Detroit to the border. It's virtually all highway driving from the border to London.


----------



## phoenix_rising (Mar 14, 2008)

What happens at these "meetups" may I ask? Is it like a meet and greet? I might be interested in a photo trip.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 14, 2008)

^^^ Yep. You meet some fellow TPF'rs, chat, take some pics, hit a pub, maybe try each other's camera gear. Good company, good laughs, good time.  At least that's been my experience. You can check some pics from previous meetups here and here


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 15, 2008)

phoenix_rising said:


> What happens at these "meetups" may I ask? Is it like a meet and greet? I might be interested in a photo trip.



well, the people who meet-up usually decide what happens  It also depends on how many actually meet. Very large meet-ups might require some people to organise some things in advance. whereas mini-meet-ups can survive with no planning at all (except deciding for a place and a time to meet-up of course  ).


----------



## Kazoo (Mar 15, 2008)

There are some interesting natural spots around Windsor, with Point Pelee nearby (great spot for migrating birds, may be a bit early in the season). 

If there's a pub involved then I can likely be counted in.

Wonder if Sideburns has seen this yet - he lives nearby in Windsor.


----------



## Jermz_01 (Mar 15, 2008)

Alex - I'd love to meet up (I live near Detroit)... but...

with a housing change, a marriage, a potential career change, and about 30 other life changing things going on... I'm afraid my schedule is horribly filled!!  doh!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 17, 2008)

Jermz_01 said:


> Alex - I'd love to meet up (I live near Detroit)... but...
> 
> with a housing change, a marriage, a potential career change, and about 30 other life changing things going on... I'm afraid my schedule is horribly filled!!  doh!



leaving aside the marriage, that sounds pretty much like my life 

Well, still some days / weeks to go, so we can still see if we manage to arrange anything.


----------

